# salve e partizioni

## Mason

salve a tutti.

Avrei un dubbio da sottoporvi:

1)ho l'hd partizionato in questo modo:

Minor    Start       End     Type      Filesystem  Flags

1          0.031   5004.624  primary               boot

2       5004.624   5106.599  primary   ext2        boot

3       5106.599   5710.605  primary   linux-swap  

4       5710.605  28615.781  extended              

5       5710.636  10715.229  logical   reiserfs    

6      10715.260  28615.781  logical   reiserfs    lba

(parted) 

e con fdisk mi da

   Device Boot    Start       End    Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hda1   *         1       638   5124703+  86  NTFS volume set

/dev/hda2   *       639       651    104422+  83  Linux

/dev/hda3           652       728    618502+  82  Linux swap

/dev/hda4           729      3648  23454900    5  Extended

/dev/hda5           729      1366   5124703+  83  Linux

/dev/hda6          1367      3648  18330133+   c  Win95 FAT32 (LBA

lo spazio libero :

Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on

/dev/hda5             4.9G  538M  4.4G  11% /

tmpfs                 2.0M   16K  2.0M   1% /mnt/.init.d

/dev/hda6              18G  4.9G   13G  29% /usr

tmpfs                 125M     0  125M   0% /dev/shm

vorrei sistemare l'hd in modo che sia cosi messo:

1)partizione win (magari lo metto....per ora e vuota)

2)ext2 boot

3)swap

4)raiserfs (fusione 5-6)

i comandi che farei sotto parted sono

cp 5 6

rm 5

resize 6 5710.636  28615.781

e poi non saprei piu' come procedere, vorrei portare la partizione  da estesa a primaria e poi vorrei sistemare le flags delle partizioni.

le domande sono semplicemente come faccio sotto parted a mettere la 6 primaria,sempre che i comandi sopra siano giusti,e se il taroccare con fdisk i settaggi della partizione mi sputtana qualcosa a livello di filesystem

----------

